# Awesome Video from our evening duck hunt in Western MN



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys here is a video from our evening duck hunt in a cut corn field on October 19th in Western MN.






Take a look at this one and our other goose/duck hunting videos and let me know what you guys think!

Thanks!


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Quite honestly it is like most videos you see on the internet these days(nothing new). A bunch of people in a field killing mallards. Sorry.


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Never said it was supposed to be "different" we just work hard and enjoy putting videos together of our hunts since were a young group that loves the outdoors. I guess we do it so we can look back on our hunts in the future. Appreciate your kind comment


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats fine if you put videos together and look back on them(thats great). The internet is full on people posting these now online talking about how they put the hurt, smackdown, etc on the ducks. I personally dont need to post my kills or videos on public sites for others to see. I dont need my ego boosted like that so I told it like it was. It was a typical video that I see all the time. I am sorry I did not say what you wanted to hear. It doesnt look like many other did either but maybe they will.

This is my last post on this subject. I prefer to read duck hunting reports.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Agree with recker. A little bit of these "young" guys and the videos posted everywhere goes a long way with me.


----------



## DrakeCoot (Aug 31, 2010)

tchunter said:


> Hey guys here is a video from our evening duck hunt in a cut corn field on October 19th in Western MN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoyed watching the video TC, keep putting the smackdown on em!


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

So let me get this straight....you are pimping a duck call with a video of a cornfield hunt with 6+ spinners running? LOL. That is some funny stuff. Way to call them in, chief.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

FLOYD said:


> So let me get this straight....you are pimping a duck call with a video of a cornfield hunt with 6+ spinners running? LOL. That is some funny stuff. Way to call them in, chief.


 :withstupid:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW.... all the negativity. This guy was posting a vid of a hunt they enjoyed. Big deal. Now if you are giving him crap about his duck call....well all call makers post vids of good hunts to pimp calls. Some use spinners....some have hunted over bait or shot over limits (Foiles among others who have been caught), some hunt in Canada, some hunt in mexico or hunt birds returning from the ocean or salt flats to fresh water. So they will come to any call. BIG DEAL. They all do it to promote a call when in fact it isn't the call but the set up that makes the hunt. We all know that....ie scouting, new birds, decoy layout, blind concealment, etc.

If this is what this site is becoming when people just want to post up about a good hunt with vids or pictures and people jump all over them.....that shows why our hunting heritage is getting lost. That is why PETA is winning. That is why people think they can take away our gun rights. Be happy for a person who had success and wanted to tell people about it.

For all the people who are negative... I hope they don't show pictures off to people about the big buck they shot or the big fish they caught.... Look in the mirror.

Sorry to be harsh but I get sick of the negativity on this site.

Back on topic.... Nice video and way to show people that there is still good duck hunting in MN.


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Chuck and Drake coot, Im not sure why everyone else has to be jackasses about it. I posted a video to share with everyone on here because I enjoy duck hunting just as much as everyone else on here. I cant believe all of the negativity on here its quite sad, young guy post a video of his hunt because he is proud of it and everyone decides to absolutely bash it? For those of you that only have bad things to say, lets see your good hunts? wait you probably are bashing us because you never have successful hunts. Sorry but it is very pathetic that some people have to jump all over us and say how they hate the videos young people post. I appreciate those who actually enjoy it and have nice things to say!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Looked like a great hunt guyz...Gotta watch Jordan tho,tell him the 10-n-2 rule from layouts out front.Any geese out there yet?


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Snow! I'm not real familiar with the 10 n 2 rule, geese have been hard to come by lately, hoping for a big push in the migration to come through soon


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

The way I see it Chuck the intranet has nothing to do with our hunting heritage and I would say that most of the people that have paved our trail for us would agree, but of course this won't fly here because the men and women that have made hunting what it was in the past are not going to read this. Part of being a hunter is figuring out what to do with trial and error and putting in the effort to be successful and passing it on to family and friends in person. This new era of hunting is far from any heritage that I remember. Just saying Carry on.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Pigeon....

My rant had nothing to do with Heritage. It had to do with respect between hunters. It had nothing to do with tradition or trial and error.

It had to deal with a guy is posting a video of a good hunt. Then others bash it. That is why PETA is winning. Instead of hunters being united they would rather degrade others. Why couldn't people just say....nice hunt. But no someone had to come on and say.... I have seen that a 100 times. OH WELL. I have seen thousand of pictures of big bucks, piles of fish, piles of ducks, birds in dogs mouths, a kid proud of his first mallard (or insert any animal they harvested)....but you won't ever hear me say....OH I HAVE SEEN THAT BEFORE. I will congratulate the person on their success and if it is a picture and no story... I love to hear the story. THAT IS TRADITION.

But I agree the internet is killing all of the tradition. Because people would rather bicker, point fingers, etc.

I am getting off my soap box and wish everyone a safe and happy fall season. Get outside and enjoy nature for all it is worth. If that means shooting piles of birds or just sitting in your tree stand watching the squirrels and song birds around. Get out and do it and enjoy it.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I find the people who b!tch the most, are usually the "know-it-alls" in their hunting groups. Their the guys that tell their buddies how their gonna' hunt when they are in the field. They feel like their the "best, most knowledgeable waterfowl hunter" they know, as they have read the most waterfowl magazines, seen the most waterfowl shows, and talked to a "big name" in the industry at a show once (for 2 minutes)... and they may be "That Guy"... in their own small, insignificant, minds... :roll:

Nice video tc. Keep workin' those birds into the hole... :sniper:


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! I agree, I wasn't trying to be cocky or anything, all I wanted to do was share our successful hunt with those of you on this Forum because its a great outdoor hunting forum for us hunters to share our knowledge and stories. I was not expecting to get bashed at all, I understand you have seen hundreds of videos like it but who cares, we were proud of our successful mallard corn field hunt and wanted to share it with you guys. I guess from now on I'll just keep it to myself instead of trying to be social and share our hunts. I appreciate those of you that enjoy the video and had great things to say! we work hard every weekend to get on birds because that's what we love to do! I wish you all good luck for the rest of the 2013 hunting season and I look forward to seeing and hearing about your guys success stories on here as well!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Chuck Smith said:


> WOW.... all the negativity. This guy was posting a vid of a hunt they enjoyed. Big deal. Now if you are giving him crap about his duck call....well all call makers post vids of good hunts to pimp calls. Some use spinners....some have hunted over bait or shot over limits (Foiles among others who have been caught), some hunt in Canada, some hunt in mexico or hunt birds returning from the ocean or salt flats to fresh water. So they will come to any call. BIG DEAL. They all do it to promote a call when in fact it isn't the call but the set up that makes the hunt. We all know that....ie scouting, new birds, decoy layout, blind concealment, etc.
> 
> If this is what this site is becoming when people just want to post up about a good hunt with vids or pictures and people jump all over them.....that shows why our hunting heritage is getting lost. That is why PETA is winning. That is why people think they can take away our gun rights. Be happy for a person who had success and wanted to tell people about it.
> 
> ...


X2, X3 Good hunt man, I enjoy the clips as well. Also sounds like you have a nice call there.


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty cool video. I think it's so funny how on this site no matter what the topic is can start acting like a bunch of high school girls. But I think Jordan should keep testing asphalt haha lol


----------



## bassinboy3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like a great time! There isnt much out there that can beat mallards in a corn field. It was cool to watch the video.

Sorry all the whiners on here have to bash you, this is why I rarely skim forums, its a bunch of little girls pissin and moanin about who did what where and when, keep hunting and posting.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

tc,10-2 rule is 10'oclock 2o'clock is just that out front,meaning don't shoot over your buddies head...But keep the vids coming,its only going to get better with this cold weather.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Looks like fun. Some dangerous shots, especially one handed. Also, not very conservative shooting number of hens, but to each is own. Was the sun still above the horizon...


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Too funny. This guy posted this video on several other sites. Peta in not winning because we are going after each other. Peta is winning because people post videos all the time and talk about a blood bath and give themselves creepy names. I could post hundreds of pictures of my kills but I dont. I dont think that makes me a sissy whinny person.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

My only comment is that I haven't seen that many dead hen mallards in a video in years. Typically, the birds are nearly all drakes.


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

well I guess they give you a 2 hen mallard limit for a reason right? With birds not changing color vey early it makes it much more difficult to tell what is what when its early in the morning. I don't like shooting hens either but when you have a flock of 50 mallards bomb into your spread your bound to knock down some hens.


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

The comment should be. We shoot anything that comes in and when you do that you are bound to get a few hens!!!!! LOL Don't sweat it and don't let the guys on here get to you. I let my 12 year old shoot some hens when its slow too.


----------

